# Liver, beware!



## BlueKnight (Sep 28, 2009)

Liver is an ingredient loooooaded with vitamin A, which can accumulate and lead to toxicity. Too much vitamin A causes weight loss, anorexia, lethargy, deformed bones, and excessive bone growth on the hocks and spine. It also causes birth defects in puppies. In cats, the link that exists between eating liver/deforming cervical spondylosis is very well known, and for many years now. So please don't let your dogs come even near of any chunk of liver!!!!! Remember "If your dog likes it, it probably is wrong for him" :biggrin:


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 26, 2010)

BlueKnight said:


> Liver is an ingredient loooooaded with vitamin A, which can accumulate and lead to toxicity. Too much vitamin A causes weight loss, anorexia, lethargy, deformed bones, and excessive bone growth on the hocks and spine. It also causes birth defects in puppies. In cats, the link that exists between eating liver/deforming cervical spondylosis is very well known, and for many years now. So please don't let your dogs come even near of any chunk of liver!!!!! Remember "If your dog likes it, it probably is wrong for him" :biggrin:


You're still here??

You realize that your trolling could be construed as misinformation, right? Sarcasm doesn't translate very well over text.


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

Liver is full of nutrients. It's one of the best foods a dog can eat and should be fed some regularly. How much do you think he would have to eat before he OD's on it?


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

While it's true that way too much liver will cause problems, the normal amounts that people feed their animals is certainly not going to cause their pet to OD on it. You would have to feed A LOT of liver in order for this to be a problem. Just like how you'd have to feed A TON of raw eggs in order for there to be a biotin deficiency. Please stop attempting to spread misinformation or at least clarify your tone.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

My guess is that Blueknight works for a dog food manufacturer! But won't admit it.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

BlueKnight said:


> Remember "If your dog likes it, it probably is wrong for him" :biggrin:


Oh well goodie! Most dogs have to be coaxed to eat organs at first, or force fed them in some cases. :wink:



whiteleo said:


> My guess is that Blueknight works for a dog food manufacturer! But won't admit it.


My guess is that BlueKnight has a lot to learn before he has grounds to give advice. It's a very good thing no one around here takes him too seriously. :smile:


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

Now this post is nerveracking! I dehydrate cow liver for natural treats! I am getting confused at some of these posts here! So much reverse advice lately! Ok is it bad to give the dogs occasional homemade liver dehydrated treats ? This is really getting upsetting here! I think i am doing the right thing now its the wrong thing What the heck????????????????????????


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

wags said:


> Now this post is nerveracking! I dehydrate cow liver for natural treats! I am getting confused at some of these posts here! So much reverse advice lately! Ok is it bad to give the dogs occasional homemade liver dehydrated treats ? This is really getting upsetting here! I think i am doing the right thing now its the wrong thing What the heck????????????????????????


Disregard what BlueKnight is posting about, he doesn't know much of what he is saying and IMHO just trying to stir things up and cause issues here and its getting inappropriate. 

Liver in small or reasonable quantities is just fine. Liver is an essential, actually the most important, organ to feed. BUT you have to feed it in moderation. Our "guideline" of 80% muscle meat, 10% raw bone and 10% organ wasn't just pulled out of no where, it models after what the ratio of each is in prey items. Overall compared weights of each show that organs, while essential, don't make a huge part of a carnivores diet.

I wouldn't worry one bit about feeding your dogs too much liver from the dehydrated treats you make for them. You would have known by now if you were giving them too much. My guess is that you would have to feed nothing but those liver treats for you to start to see a problem.

On a side note, Blueknight: you do realize that liver is included in most, if not all, kibbles on the market today? If the food contains any kind of ingredient that includes the word "by-products" it more than likely has liver in it. Liver is considered a by-product in the manufacturing and processing of meats. It would be nearly impossible to stay 100% away from liver because of this. So, can you put 2 and 2 together and figure out WHY liver is included in most, if not all, kibbles? Because it is an ESSENTIAL part of a dog's diet. 

DUH


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

Thankyou Danemamma for clearing this up! I am glad someone here knows what they are talking about! Things like what has been said here in this post, gets very annoying for some of us who actually do pay attention and read alot of the posts and want honest opinons about things because we actually do care about what we are feeding and doing for our dogs! Thanks so much for the clarification here! Your a sweetie!:biggrin:


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

wags said:


> Thankyou Danemamma for clearing this up! I am glad someone here knows what they are talking about! Things like what has been said here in this post, gets very annoying for some of us who actually do pay attention and read alot of the posts and want honest opinons about things because we actually do care about what we are feeding and doing for our dogs! Thanks so much for the clarification here! Your a sweetie!:biggrin:


That is what the _*majority*_ of us are here for, and happy to do it!


----------



## PUNKem733 (Jun 12, 2009)

BlueKnight said:


> Liver is an ingredient loooooaded with vitamin A, which can accumulate and lead to toxicity. Too much vitamin A causes weight loss, anorexia, lethargy, deformed bones, and excessive bone growth on the hocks and spine. It also causes birth defects in puppies. In cats, the link that exists between eating liver/deforming cervical spondylosis is very well known, and for many years now. So please don't let your dogs come even near of any chunk of liver!!!!! Remember "If your dog likes it, it probably is wrong for him" :biggrin:


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

BlueKnight said:


> Liver is an ingredient loooooaded with vitamin A, which can accumulate and lead to toxicity. Too much vitamin A causes weight loss, anorexia, lethargy, deformed bones, and excessive bone growth on the hocks and spine. It also causes birth defects in puppies. In cats, the link that exists between eating liver/deforming cervical spondylosis is very well known, and for many years now. So please don't let your dogs come even near of any chunk of liver!!!!! Remember "If your dog likes it, it probably is wrong for him" :biggrin:


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Two great posts guys!


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

To Punkem733 and jdatwood~


Thankyou for that!:wink: You hit it on the head!:smile: That was Clever~ Funny ~and it so made my day!:biggrin:


----------



## Lynn In Tenn (Aug 20, 2009)

LMAO:biggrin: 
Good job Jon and Punkem733:tongue:


----------



## Sir (Feb 4, 2010)

Detox and Beyond: Your Amazing Liver
By Matt Reddy, ND 
Linky

Click play if you're after informative liver information. (Yes, it's related to humans, however, some of this works for pets too.)


----------

